

Removing User Interface Complexity, or Why [Mithril] is [even more] Awesome - jdnier
http://lhorie.github.io/mithril-blog/an-exercise-in-awesomeness.html

======
jdnier
Leo Horie, author of Mithril, writing about how to re-implement some of James
Long's "Removing User Interface Complexity, or Why React is Awesome" examples
using Mithril (React-like client-side Javascript MVC framework).

